# Attn: Old car guys. I need a tail light!



## Boris (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm having a hard time finding the correct teardrop tail light for my Simplex Motorbike. I've heard that Zepher manufactured these similar teardrop lights that were used on old Fords as a marker light on the top of the cab. Do any of you car guys know where I can find a light like this?
Here's a link to the discussion about these lights on the Simplex site.
http://www.simplexservi-cycle.com/index.php?topic=601.0


----------



## mre straightbar (Feb 15, 2013)

*i think i might hav on of those*

let me look through my junk


----------



## Boris (Feb 15, 2013)

Cool. That would be great if you did. Just let me know.
Thanx!


----------



## gtflyte (Feb 16, 2013)

*It"s a ZEPHYR*

Dave got two only because the guy wouldnt part out one .Lucky you.I wanted one for use on my Saginaw powerbike but found  the correct lense for it.So one is available maybe we can trade something that I need
Cant see in the pic but the lense haz ZEPHYR on it.
Enjoy 
OCBD
Get it Got it Have it


----------



## Boris (Feb 16, 2013)

gtflyte said:


> Dave got two only because the guy wouldnt part out one .Lucky you.I wanted one for use on my Saginaw powerbike but found  the correct lense for it.So one is available maybe we can trade something that I need
> Cant see in the pic but the lense haz ZEPHYR on it.
> Enjoy
> OCBD
> Get it Got it Have it




I sent you a PM


----------



## gtflyte (Feb 21, 2013)

Its All packed up ready to go 



OCBD
Get it Got it Have it Sold it


----------



## Boris (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks Greg!!! Money order going out in tomorrows mail. Hoping for a flawless Canadian/USA exchange.


----------



## gtflyte (Feb 22, 2013)

Thats good news I'll be checking the mailbox next week.






OCBD


----------



## bike (Feb 22, 2013)

*Hijack!*

What is this thing? Was looking for another but dont know what to call it.
Thanks


----------



## mre straightbar (Feb 22, 2013)

*i  think they are called running lights*

At least I think so


----------



## dxmadman (Feb 22, 2013)

*39 Ford light*



bike said:


> What is this thing? Was looking for another but dont know what to call it.
> Thanks
> View attachment 85593




I use em on everything, speedway has em, $29.95


----------



## bricycle (Feb 22, 2013)

mre straightbar said:


> At least I think so




or clearance lights, or were they only yeller?


----------



## Boris (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks everyone for helping. That's a pretty good light there dxmadman. I've decided to go for the one that gtflyte has offered for sale, since it's about as close as I can get to an actual Simplex tail light (same manufacturer). And I know for a fact that the holes will line up with the ones in my fender. Sorry it took so long to reply, I just saw this today.


----------

